
An antenna company that helps elephants and rocket cars - dberhane
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-42337050
======
phasetransition
Fun name choice
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poynting_vector](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poynting_vector)

------
madengr
He only needs an “r” at the end of his name, as the far field radiation
pattern of an antenna is essentially the Fourier transform of its current
distribution.

Spot on though about antennas, essentially bending metal the right way.

------
lpmay
Interesting. I've used an EM and antenna simulation tool called FEKO that is
also originally from South Africa. Is there a university there with a strong
electromagnetics focus?

~~~
junkcollector
I used FEKO for some time and it had the best interface for doing optimization
out of the EM solvers in my opinion. The development team out of South Africa
was also excellent in the brief times I got to work with them directly.
Unfortunately after the company was acquired the new monetization scheme
didn't work out with my office and we largely switched to CST.

